# I made my own pellet vac for less than $20.00 - Video



## Shortstuff

Thanks to the design posted on YouTube by "Kntryhart", I was able to make this simple pellet vac.  It actually works pretty good too.

(I'm not too good with videos):  Here

Steve


----------



## SteveT

Pretty slick!


----------



## imacman

Shortstuff said:
			
		

> Thanks to the design posted on YouTube by "Kntryhart", I was able to make this simple pellet vac.  It actually works pretty good too.
> Steve



Nice job Steve....I think I'll be making one too.  Did I see your "modification" was to add a few holes in the upper pipe to lessen the vacuum some?


----------



## Shortstuff

Yup, the holes was one thing - I also added a screen on the upper portion of the 3" "Y" pipe.  The holes can be covered with tape as much as needed.

I'm gonna put a document together (probably .pdf) so I can post details with pics.

Steve


----------



## DiggerJim

Shortstuff said:
			
		

> Yup, the holes was one thing - I also added a screen on the upper portion of the 3" "Y" pipe.  The holes can be covered with tape as much as needed.
> 
> I'm gonna put a document together (probably .pdf) so I can post details with pics.


Instead of tape, if you've got a spare piece of the 3" pipe you can make a little sleeve that would allow you to open or close as many of the holes as needed --- cut a 2" piece and then cut an inch or so out of the ring so it's now split. You'll be able to slip it over the 3" pipe and then rotate to cover the holes or slide it up & down to cover them vertically.


----------



## Shortstuff

DiggerJim that's exactly what I had planned on doing, which as you know would make the vacuum somewhat adjustable for different shop vacs, etc.  Originally, I had tried it with my large wood-shop vac (below) but it was just *way* too much vacuum for it.

Steve


----------



## imacman

ShortStuff,

I see you have a couple of bags of pellets laying around....HOLY COW!


----------



## Shortstuff

macman, I only have 3 tons - you have 5 tons plus one more on the way = 6 tons.

I'm hoping that 3 will be enough for me, but is 6 enough for you or do you think you may need more?

Steve


----------



## imacman

Short, I wasn't criticizing, it just looked like a lot the way their all stacked next to each other....mine are scattered around the basement and outside in the old woodshed.  

Yes, 6 is a lot, but it's my first winter w/ a pellet stove, and I got a pretty good price (for NY) on most of the pellets, so I figured I might as well get 'em now.  

I'm actually really hoping that my log home doesn't use more than 4 tons, and that I'll have at least 2 to start off next year....I won't feel in such a panic.


----------



## Shortstuff

I knew that you were on joking  :coolsmile: .  I'm guessing that last winter in your hood was like it was around here, rather long and extra snowy, so those extra pellets you have may come in handy (hopefully not).

Every year it seems that there are so many people who "predict" what kind of a winter we are going to have and I am absolutely convinced that there is *no* way to know.  They've been insisting that global warming is warming up the planet and perhaps it is, but as last winter showed us, winters can still be horrible.

All we can do is keep our fingers and toes crossed, expect the worst and hope for the best.

Steve


----------



## orangecrushcj7

Steve,
   what size pipes did you use?  looks like 2" and 3".  how do you think 4" for the verticals would work?  I aske because I happen to have decent length scraps of 4", 2", and 1-1/2" laying around.  my only scrap of 3" is about 6" long. i worry that there may not be enough suction with the 4".  how did you attach the funnel/bowl to the 2"? a pvc drain?


----------



## imacman

orangecrushcj7 said:
			
		

> ....how did you attach the funnel/bowl to the 2"? a pvc drain?



I was wondering the same thing too....my guess is clear silicone.


----------



## bungalobob

Shortstuff said:
			
		

> Thanks to the design posted on YouTube by "Kntryhart", I was able to make this simple pellet vac.  It actually works pretty good too.
> 
> (I'm not too good with videos):  Here
> 
> Steve


Cool video. Don't know if I'll be needing one, but it sure is nice to see something as simple and inexpensive as that that actually works. I'll keep that design in mind come this winter if the fines are that bad. Thanks for posting some helpful info.


----------



## Shortstuff

orangecrushcj7, I would think that 4" would probably work as long as your vacuum is strong enough.  You probably wouldn't need the 1/4" holes for draft as you can see below.  Only one piece is glued so it can't hurt to try.

Steve


----------



## Shortstuff

Here's one pic:


----------



## Shortstuff

And one more pic:


----------



## Shortstuff

You can pretty much use anything you want for a hopper.  I just happened to have a plastic shade from one of those pole lights that point to the ceiling.  I just enlarged the hole on the inside and hot-glued it to the 2" pipe.

Steve

P.S.  Thanks for all the good comments!


----------



## imacman

Great job, Short, and great diagram & pics.....makes me want to run to HD in the rain to pick-up the parts.  LOL

Did you have that screen on hand, or something you bought?


----------



## Shortstuff

The screen was one of the parts included which is nothing more than a 3' length of gutter protection screen from HD.  I traced the right size with a Sharpie and cut out two circles, then I rotated one over the other to provide a finer mesh.

Here's the exact parts and prices:

1.  1 - 1/4"x3' dowel - $0.98
2.  1 - gutter guard - $1.94
3.  1 - 3"x2" PVC adapter - $3.36
4.  1 - 2"x45° PVC - $1.32
5.  1 - 3"x3"x2" "Y" PVC - $3.38
6.  1 - 3"x2' PVC pipe - $4.29
7.  1 - 2"x2' PVC pipe - $2.38

Total:  $17.65 plus tax

Hopper I had on hand.

Steve


----------



## jrousell

why are these necessary?  do fines cause a problem in some  stoves?


----------



## DiggerJim

adkdadto4 said:
			
		

> why are these necessary?  do fines cause a problem in some  stoves?


With some stoves excessive fines may clog the auger and jam it. Other folks find that the fines get airborne while they are loading the hopper and they cause an increase in household dust. Still others have allergies or asthma that is exacerbated by the fines getting in the air.

And then there are those who don't have any of these issues so they can't see why one's needed


----------



## control1

My little one suffers from allergies and asthma I think using this device cannot but improve the air quality.Last Christmas she got a bad attack I threw out all the wreaths and the christmas tree I did suspect it could be wood pellet dust so I always gently poured the pellets in the hopper.I will try this and let you know


----------



## imacman

yardleypa said:
			
		

> My little one suffers from allergies and asthma I think using this device cannot but improve the air quality.Last Christmas she got a bad attack I threw out all the wreaths and the christmas tree I did suspect it could be wood pellet dust so I always gently poured the pellets in the hopper.I will try this and let you know



A few dollars and some time is cheap insurance to take care of your family.....I say it's worth it if there's any question.


----------



## orangecrushcj7

And if you use ABS it is cheaper than PVC


----------



## kpereyra

Nice Job ShortStuff.  Just what i've been looking for.  I appreaciate your sharing this with the rest of us.


----------



## cogger

Ingenius, I will have to do a new page and embed video to my dotORG site


----------



## solock

Shortstuff,

What a great idea, pardon me if I dont use this for pellets, but I roast coffee and Ive been looking for a way to seperate the chaff ( a flakey very light shell) from the just roasted beans...

THis will work perfectly! Adjustable vacuum for smaller beans, the dowels for causing the chaff to separate, and the beans out the bottom... Currently use a attic exhaust fan through a screen and it is messy.

Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## Shortstuff

Thanks guys and please feel free to use it as you wish.  Please remember that I basically copied the design/idea from another gentleman on YouTube so all the credit goes to him.  All I did was make one similar to his except I added the holes for vacuum draft adjustment.  But the best part was being able to make a video and offer a diagram and a couple of pics to show that it really does work!

Steve


----------



## imacman

Steve,

went to HD and bought the parts and made mine today.....works great!  I already cleaned 2 bags (Lignetics hardwood) and have them in the copper boiler by the stove ready to go.  Thanks for putting the diagram on the thread.  When I get my camera back from the kids, I'll take a couple of pics and post them....


----------



## Shortstuff

That's great macman.

I store my pellets in my garage (under the house) and have a large rubbermaid plastic storage bin with a hinged top that I store my open pellets in upstairs.  It can hold about 5 bags worth of pellets.  My plan is to make a stand for my pellet vac so that all I have to do is open the lid, move the pellet vac over the open bin and pour a bag at a time through it letting them land right in the bin.

I'll post a pic of my setup once I get it the way I want it.

I'm glad that it works for you and it really is a simple and inexpensive design.

Steve


----------



## imacman

Steve,

you're going to fill the bin in the garage, and then carry it upstairs?  That's 200 lbs......

My copper boiler holds about 2 1/2 bags, but I don't even want to carry _that_ up the stairs (my back is hurting just thinking about it...LOL).  Even though I made the pellet cleaner so I can put the boiler under it, I think I'll just do the 5 gal pail deal every couple of days.


----------



## orangecrushcj7

What are all of you guys using for a hopper/funnel?  I bought all of my componants, and assembled the whole thing, but can't find anything suitable for the hopper/funnel.  I am itching to try it out.  I would like to use this drum funnel I found at northern tool, but I can't bring myself to pay $10 + $9 shipping.  That would cost more than the rest of the set-up! If a store carried it locally I might consider paying $10.

I fear that if I just hot glued on a bowl with a hole cut in it would break off easily.


----------



## imacman

I bought a plastic bowl and a plastic funnel at Walmart for about $3, cut and hot glued them together....works like a charm.


----------



## Shortstuff

No...  the plastic Rubbermaid bin is _upstairs_ about 12 feet from my stove.  I'll carry each bag upstairs then pour them through my pellet vac directly into the bin.

My hopper was nothing more than a plastic shade for a pole light.  The shade sat on the light fixture exactly as it sits on my 2" pipe in my diagram because the light shined to the ceiling.  You might be able to find some sort of plastic shade like that somewhere.

Steve


----------



## imacman

Shortstuff said:
			
		

> No...  the plastic Rubbermaid bin is _upstairs_ about 12 feet from my stove.  I'll carry each bag upstairs then pour them through my pellet vac directly into the bin.



Oooooooooh.....IC.  I didn't realize you were going to bring the cleaner & vacuum upstairs.  I'm leaving mine in the basement.


----------



## swimman

orangecrushcj7 said:
			
		

> What are all of you guys using for a hopper/funnel?  I bought all of my componants, and assembled the whole thing, but can't find anything suitable for the hopper/funnel.  I am itching to try it out.  I would like to use this drum funnel I found at northern tool, but I can't bring myself to pay $10 + $9 shipping.  That would cost more than the rest of the set-up! If a store carried it locally I might consider paying $10.
> 
> I fear that if I just hot glued on a bowl with a hole cut in it would break off easily.



Just posted this in your other thread.  I had an extra 5 gallon water jug that I cut the bottom out of.  Works like a charm - I mean funnel!


----------



## Shortstuff

Nice job swimman!

Steve


----------



## swimman

Steve,
Thanks.  I took the plans you posted and made something very similar.  My issue was that my Ridgid vac was too powerful and I had to drill MANY holes in the 3" pvc.  Seems to work well now.  I think the water bottle is a little too large because in my experience, you should feed the pellets in slowly in order to allow the vac to suck up all the dust and fines more efficiently.  By feeding all the pellets in at once, less of the unwanted materials will be vac'd because of the sheer volume of materials running through the tubes.  However, I was looking all around for a funnel type of device, could not find something sufficient in the house, and then spotted the water bottle.  It does keep the pellets nicely contained and I may rig something up in the neck of the bottle to control the flow of pellets instead of giving them a free ride!


----------



## Shortstuff

Sounds good swimman.  The first thought that comes to my mind is to drill a couple of holes in the 2" pipe directly below the water jug and slide a couple of dowels or nails through there to slow the feed rate down.  If you try that, you can keep adding more dowels/nails until it appears to feed just right.

Nice work!

Steve


----------



## imacman

OK, I finally wrestled the digital camera outta my kids hands    , and took some pics of the finished pellet cleaner....let me know what you think.


----------



## Shortstuff

I think it looks super!  I also noticed that you put a link down to your vacuum as well.  I was working on something very similar to that today with a pipe coming down and the vacuum hose fits right over it so the hose comes up from below.

I also notice your draft adjustment "sleeve", very slick.

Steve


----------



## mullet

WOW really cool stuff guys, keep the pics coming in.


----------



## kyburnr

This is like the old SCIENCE FAIR !!


----------



## MainePellethead

macman said:
			
		

> OK, I finally wrestled the digital camera outta my kids hands    , and took some pics of the finished pellet cleaner....let me know what you think.



Thats an awesome Vac  Mac.....beats out any pro built one anyday.


----------



## kyburnr

Macman...   Did you use  some kind of  screen system  in your set-up?


----------



## imacman

Hey KYBURN,

yes, as per ShortStuff's original diagram, I bought a piece of galvanized gutter guard, cut 2 circles out of it that , and fit it into the top end of the 3" x 3" x 2" and turned the 2nd one 90 degrees to the first to make the openings smaller.

See ShortStuffs diagram on P.1 of this thread....I put mine in the same place.

Thanks for the compliments everyone, but the original guy who posted this design on YouTube deserves all the credit...we just copied his (w/ minor mods.).


----------



## bostonbaked

Mac, I love it, what a kick. I see you put a collar around where the air holes are to adjust the suction. Am I seeing that correctly?


----------



## imacman

Yes Baked, I put the collar on to use as an air adjustment, but it ended up where I can't close any of the holes up....my vacuum is too powerful (4.25 HP Rigid), and needs all the air the holes provide ( I think I ended up w/ ten 1/4" holes).  If I close it up at all, it starts sucking pellets up against the wire screen.  

One of these days, I'm going to add more holes so I can make the adjustment more fine.

The directions for the very first one of these I ever saw said that all you need is about a  2 - 2 1/2 HP vacuum.....I would tend to agree, plus you probably wouldn't need the air holes.


----------



## sydney1963

Hello,

I made my pellet cleaner today somewhat like the one shown.  I can't find or think of anything to use as a hopper on the top.  Maybe a milk jug?  It was really very easy.  My shop vac is 6.25 HP so I'm guessing I will have to make adjustments somewhere.  Great idea guys


----------



## imacman

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I made my pellet cleaner today somewhat like the one shown.  I can't find or think of anything to use as a hopper on the top.  Maybe a milk jug?  It was really very easy.  My shop vac is 6.25 HP so I'm guessing I will have to make adjustments somewhere.  Great idea guys



As I mentioned about the one I built, I found a large plastic mixing bowl and a set of plastic funnels at WalMart for about $3.00 total.  

Cut a hole out of the bottom of the bowl a little smaller than the top of the largest funnel, cut the bottom of the funnel off so it matched the size of the 2" tubing, and hot glued the whole thing together.....pretty easy, it's just the right size, and works great.

BTW, welcome to the forum!


----------



## orangecrushcj7

I got mine built last week and wound up using a large apple juice bottle.  The bottle with the cap still on puts snugly in the 2" pipe.  So I cut the top to the cap off, so that it acts as a threaded sleeve within the 2" pipe.  

The vac got a real good test tonite.  As I was pouring the pellets in, I spilled about 1/8 of a bag all over my shed floor.  The floor is filthy - sawdust, dirt, pine needles, etc.   I swept the mess up, and poured it thru the vac, needles and all.  They came out out clean as can be.

One tip I have - Move the bucket that the cleaned pellets go into out from under the vac before turning the vac off.  Alot of little pieces fall out from the screen when the suction is gone and will go into your cleaned pellets if not.


----------



## imacman

orangecrushcj7 said:
			
		

> ....One tip I have - Move the bucket that the cleaned pellets go into out from under the vac before turning the vac off.  Alot of little pieces fall out from the screen when the suction is gone and will go into your cleaned pellets if not.



Yes, you're right....I noticed the same thing when I shut mine off....good observation & simple fix Orange.


----------



## sydney1963

Thanks for the info.  I will show pics when it's all together.  I'm guessing that a few fines are ok as long as you can get most of the sawdust out.


----------



## imacman

sydney1963 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info.  I will show pics when it's all together.  I'm guessing that a few fines are ok as long as you can get most of the sawdust out.



This unit works very well.  If I had to guess, I'd say that it removes about 90-95% of the fines, if not more.


----------



## Shortstuff

I noticed a little bit of fines/dust falling out of the 3" pipe into the bucket after my test run also and determined that it does in fact get caught up just a bit in the two-screen setup I have.  When I assembled mine, everything was a very tight and firm fit so I didn't glue anything except the plastic shade (funnel) to the 2" pipe.  If you look at my original diagram you'll see where I put the two layers of screen material and I pushed the 3" pipe down into that fitting tightly which holds the screens firmly in place.  Well I've since lifted that 3" pipe ever so slightly about 1/8" so that the screen can move just a bit.  Now when I finish pouring my pellets through the pellet vac, I use the handle of a screwdriver to tap that joint (with the screens) lightly before I shut the vacuum off to loosen any fines caught in the screens and it seems to work well.

Anxious to see more posts and pics from others who have made this simple pellet vac.

Steve


----------



## StrangeRanger

Excellent job Short! We just had our first pellet stove installed this past Thursday (psych!) and while dumping in my very first bag of pellets I saw the fines and the wheels started turning. An idea exactly like this was rolling around in my head. You just saved me a bunch of drawing time. Thank you!
j


----------



## orangecrushcj7

Here is a neat alternative to cleaning your pellets. I am going to try it out and see how it performs with my recommendation in reply 13. I'd like to see how it performs compared to the vac I built per this original thread. Seems like there would be alot less lifting.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/27833/


----------



## Wet1

Neat idea/exercise, but I can't ever imagining a scenario where I would go through the hassle of doing all this, especially given today's cheap gas and oil prices (never mind wood and coal).  If your stove won't run with your pellets, there's either something wrong with your stove, or the pellets themselves.  Finding the root cause might be a better idea as vacuuming all your pellets is bordering on obsessive/insane.  If someone in your house is so allergic to these "fines" and the dust associated with pellets, why in the world are you using them in the first place???

Sorry, just my 2 cents...


----------



## smaxell1

Orange Crush CJ-7 said:
			
		

> Here is a neat alternative to cleaning your pellets. I am going to try it out and see how it performs with my recommendation in reply 13. I'd like to see how it performs compared to the vac I built per this original thread. Seems like there would be alot less lifting.
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/27833/



Hello Justin,

Ah yeah, I looked at that video showing that first pellet vac setup. 

I tested my design just to clean pellets tonight with a couple of modifications for cleaning pellets instead of catching hot embers. 
While working with it tonight, I am convinced that mine works better for this purpose. While you COULD use my design to suck pellets directly from the bag, I would recommend dumping them into another container (when the bag closer to empty, you just end up sucking the bag).  I did modify the design by replacing the paper filter with screen instead, and that solved the suction problem. There is definitely a lot less lifting and messing around with the pellets. I guess if you can pick up a bag of pellets once, you can do it twice.... instead of shoveling them into the other unit a few pounds at a time. The only problem with my design over the other is that anyone can mess with PVC to make the first one. Not everyone has access to the woodworking tools to make mine. The plywood reinforcements for the cover were cut on a bandsaw, but accuracy is not important there - so you could use a jigsaw.  Cutting the holes to make a friction fit was done with a circle cutter on my drill press, and you almost certainly need a drill press to do this. Building the holes layer by layer with a hole saw in a hand drill COULD work - if you can find a hole saw that matches your outside diameter of your shop vac hose. The circle cutter that I used is adjustable to any dimension. 

Anyway... my design works for pellet screening too. If you want more details on how it was built or better photos, I will get those up for ya...

---scott


----------



## geek

good refresher for those that want to vac your pellets.....bumping this....


----------



## krooser

I guess I'm lucky cuz I don't think I'd get more than an ounce or two of fines in every bag of Uncle Jed's. Honestly I've never had any problem with too many fines in a bag from any brand and, besides, my stove has never had an auger jam so I never even think about vacuuming pellets...


----------



## slls

Here is my sifter setup, only problem it can be addictive, once you start you don't want to stop.


----------



## chrisasst

I have a question...I may have missed it along the way, This contraption / funnel don't look all that big. So I am assuming that you are scooping the pellets into the funnel by a few cups at a time correct? how long does it take you to filter a bag? 
What could one get as the funnel so you could dump the whole bag in at once?


----------



## chrisasst

Shortstuff said:
			
		

> And one more pic:










what is the purpose of these?


----------



## imacman

Just knocks the pellets around a little to help remove any dust/chips......could be left out.


----------



## imacman

Shortstuff said:
			
		

> I noticed a little bit of fines/dust falling out of the 3" pipe into the bucket after my test run also and determined that it does in fact get caught up just a bit in the two-screen setup I have........ I use the handle of a screwdriver to tap that joint (with the screens) lightly before I shut the vacuum off to loosen any fines caught in the screens and it seems to work well........



I noticed the same thing on mine, and ended-up removing 1 of the screen layers.  Works better.  Much less "stuff" stuck to it when I tap the pipe.

Oh, and I ended-up gluing mine together....the tapping kept loosening the pipes.  I get better vacuum now too.


----------



## jamesdjs

I'm with Krooser I don't need to vacuum pellets. I just throw my pellets in the hopper and I've never had a auger jam.
I like playing with my stove but not to clean my pellets.  :cheese:


----------



## sydney1963

I went through all that and I ended up just dumping right from the bag into the stove with no problems.  My stove loves fines and believe me I have plenty.  Loves em


----------



## imacman

chrisasst said:
			
		

> .....So I am assuming that you are scooping the pellets into the funnel by a few cups at a time correct? how long does it take you to filter a bag? What could one get as the funnel so you could dump the whole bag in at once?


No, I just cut a corner off a bag, pick it up, and feed into the funnel as fast as it will take the pellets.  Takes me about 4 minutes/bag.
I don't think you could get a funnel big enough to hold a whole bag....you'd have to come up w/ some other way.  I thought of building a plywood "hopper" with a tapered bottom that fed directly into the vacuum system, with a slide gate to control feed rate, but decided to keep it simple.


----------



## investor7952

Shortstuff said:
			
		

> orangecrushcj7, I would think that 4" would probably work as long as your vacuum is strong enough.  You probably wouldn't need the 1/4" holes for draft as you can see below.  Only one piece is glued so it can't hurt to try.
> 
> Steve



What size are the screens and what is the material used?


----------



## Shortstuff

I purchased an aluminum screen that you put over the top of house gutters at Home Depot and just cut circles out of it.

Steve


----------



## Havlat24

There must be some really bad pellets out there that would make people vacuum their pellets.   I've been dumping whole bags of pellets into stoves for years and never had an auger jam because of fines.


----------



## imacman

havlat24 said:
			
		

> There must be some really bad pellets out there that would make people vacuum their pellets.   I've been dumping whole bags of pellets into stoves for years and never had an auger jam because of fines.



I guess you didn't the pics of the fines left from the Inferno pellets I test burned.....unreal.


----------



## Shortstuff

It's all a matter of personal preference.  Of course it is not requred that anyone vacuum or sift their pellets to remove the fines, but it's just one less thing I have to worry about.  I take the time to do it and I don't mind doing it at all.  If you do a search, you'll find that there have been a few members who have had an auger jamb because of excessive fines.  It's no different than cleaning the windshield wipers on my truck once a month with rubbing alcohol to keep them working well and lasting longer than normal (the last pair lasted almost 3 years).  I was taught that if you take care of it, it will take care of you and I am a firm believer in that 0.00001% chance that if something can go wrong, it probably will.

Happy Heating!

Steve


----------



## imacman

Shortstuff said:
			
		

> It's all a matter of personal preference.  Of course it is not requred that anyone vacuum or sift their pellets to remove the fines.....


As Steve mentions, it's all a matter of preference.  

One thing that has been mentioned in the past is that some people are actually allergic to the dust created by dumping a bag straight into the hopper.  The vac is great for reducing that.


----------



## STANG32

I know this is an old post but I just fond it interesting & have a few questions.
1) do the fines create coals in the burn pot that once burned become rock like?
2) do you stil feel the fines should be screened/filtered out? have your opinions changed after 2 years?
3)is auger jamming & dust the main reason for vacumming them out?


----------



## Sawduster

I have a Harmon P61a; it was around $4,500 for stove and install in Fall of 2008.  That winter I was parnoid about fines and sifted them all out.  The next year I said the Hell with it, and sifted no fines - dumped all of it right into the hopper.  You know what; it made absolutely no difference.  As a matter of fact, I think it ran better with the fines.  To think of all the wasted time sifting - it really is not worth the effort at least with Harmons.


----------



## BobMac

Here's one from IBC no need for a funnel,Has a wand just stick it in the bag,
alot over ther have made them.Just my 2 cents thought I'd share.

later  BobMac

http://forum.iburncorn.com/wiki/index.php/Kan-burn


----------



## Shortstuff

STANG32 said:
			
		

> I know this is an old post but I just fond it interesting & have a few questions.
> 1) do the fines create coals in the burn pot that once burned become rock like?
> 2) do you stil feel the fines should be screened/filtered out? have your opinions changed after 2 years?
> 3)is auger jamming & dust the main reason for vacumming them out?



1.  You may be referring to the hard, black, carbon-like deposits and I don't think it is pellet dust but rather a normal result of the pellet burning process.
2.  To this very day I still use my pellet vac for each and every bag.
3.  All the reasons that have been posted before can be quoted here.

There are many who feel that it is foolish and a waste of time to vacuum pellets before you use them in your stove.  Is it really necessary?  Absolutely not.  But there have been rare ocassions when an auger jamb has been caused by excess pellet dust.  There are also a rare few people who have dust alergies.  Some bags of pellets do have an excess amount of dust and some stoves have an auger system like mine where the auger pushes the pellets uphill at an angle and then into the drop chute.  My auger is *not* designed to push pellet dust uphill so with enough fines it increases the likelyhood of an auger jamb.

It's all a matter of personal preference.  If you don't mind doing it, then go for it.  If you don't think it's necessary then don't.


----------



## STANG32

funny thing is, last year, my 1st year w/a pellet stove, I  saw the fines & thought they could not be good for the machine so i was sifting them into a rubbermaid container & thought this cut down on my cleaning of the stove, but @ the same time I switched suppliers so I do not know for certain. then this year I found this forum which lately has become addicting. & you talk about the same thing so maybeI was onto something or just had the same thoughts.
who knows


----------



## jumpink

Tech support at Enviro suggested I vacuum the fines out the hopper after every three bags.


----------



## madge69

Kevin C said:
			
		

> Tech support at Enviro suggested I vacuum the fines out the hopper after every three bags.



Wow...really?   Was the reason to prevent auger jams or something else?


----------



## jumpink

Yes I believe that's what they said.  I am seriously considering making the pellet vac described here.  I may be allergic to the dust cloud that ensues after dumping a bag in the hopper.


----------



## Ro3bert

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Neat idea/exercise, but I can't ever imagining a scenario where I would go through the hassle of doing all this, especially given today's cheap gas and oil prices (never mind wood and coal). If your stove won't run with your pellets, there's either something wrong with your stove, or the pellets themselves. Finding the root cause might be a better idea as vacuuming all your pellets is bordering on obsessive/insane. If someone in your house is so allergic to these "fines" and the dust associated with pellets, why in the world are you using them in the first place???
> 
> Sorry, just my 2 cents...



I have no problem with fines in my stove they burn nicely but I'd been warned that too much dust in the hopper could cause feed problems (something to do with the auger), so I save the last pound or two in the bags, dump them together in another bag then when I feel like it sift them with a colander.

Besides, I start to sneeze when I pour the pellets into the hopper and there is some dust released.

I'm going to have to make one of those things soon.


----------



## hoogy

i built a vaccum system like the one pictured here. it doesn't take that long to go thru a bag. I usaually do two bags a day for my boiler. Since i have been using it i have no auger jambs. But still have tons of ash from pellets maines choice pellets. Next yesr going to go with vermont pellets made in claredon vt


----------



## bill3rail

OK, I made mine!
Minor adjustment is I want mine to mount against the pellet shed wall, so a large round hopper would not work too good.
Heating system duct work was at the end of the aisle where PVC was located and it looks like it will mount perfectly!
Vacuum assembly will be mounted on the pellet shed wall closest to the house. (the shaded area in the shed picture)
Vacuum hose will come through the wall from the garage.(behind the shed) 

Bill


----------



## dmaclaren

I don't see the need for the wasted time here..I feed it the pig the whole bag ton after ton after ton.


----------



## bill3rail

dmaclaren said:
			
		

> I don't see the need for the wasted time here..I feed it the pig the whole bag ton after ton after ton.


If your stove is in the basement, your problem is non existent.

When I am seeing pellet dust around the house, it needs to be cleaned!

I am NOT a clean freak, and the dust is insane in the living room where the stove is.

I first dump the bags into buckets outside, and yes, I pour slowly into the hopper...

Bill


----------



## dmaclaren

bill3rail said:
			
		

> dmaclaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the need for the wasted time here..I feed it the pig the whole bag ton after ton after ton.
> 
> 
> 
> If your stove is in the basement, your problem is non existent.
> 
> When I am seeing pellet dust around the house, it needs to be cleaned!
> 
> I am NOT a clean freak, and the dust is insane in the living room where the stove is.
> 
> I first dump the bags into buckets outside, and yes, I pour slowly into the hopper...
> 
> Bill
Click to expand...


I can understand that, mine is in the unfinished basement so it's hard to tell.


----------



## gfreek

I also use a shop vac set up to clean my pellets.  When loading, it cuts down on the dust settling on the stove, being blown thru the house, and less times I have to clean the fines/auger box  on my Harman.


----------



## md2002

OK. What am I doing wrong? I made this pellet vac last year and it didn't work out so well. It was the end of the year so I decides not to mess with it and I would try again this year. This year I attempted to put it together again. I made it exactly as it's shown in the pictures. Here is my problem: Last year and this year what is happening is when I poor the pellets in the hopper they get "stuck". The hopper and pipes leading up to the hopper get full and nothing falls. I have to turn the vacuum off and then everything falls down. Upon investigation the mesh part is clogging up and therefore all the suction is gone. I've tried more holes and less holes in the pipe above but they continue to get stuck. I pour the pellets in very slowly too and it still happens.

Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Fish On

md2002 said:


> OK. What am I doing wrong? I made this pellet vac last year and it didn't work out so well. It was the end of the year so I decides not to mess with it and I would try again this year. This year I attempted to put it together again. I made it exactly as it's shown in the pictures. Here is my problem: Last year and this year what is happening is when I poor the pellets in the hopper they get "stuck". The hopper and pipes leading up to the hopper get full and nothing falls. I have to turn the vacuum off and then everything falls down. Upon investigation the mesh part is clogging up and therefore all the suction is gone. I've tried more holes and less holes in the pipe above but they continue to get stuck. I pour the pellets in very slowly too and it still happens.
> 
> Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


 

don't dump the whole bag in at once, try and do it a little at a time.. can u post a picture so we can see?


----------



## mkvrgti

i made one too, made it before i even came across this.haha. i will post a picture trying to email it from my phone rite now.


----------



## imacman

md2002 said:


> OK. What am I doing wrong? I made this pellet vac last year and it didn't work out so well.......I've tried more holes and less holes in the pipe above but they continue to get stuck. I pour the pellets in very slowly too and it still happens.  Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?


 
How big of a vacuum are you using?  If it has too much suction, it will just keep pulling the pellets up into the mesh.  If this is the issue, the only solution is to either get a less powerful vac, or add more holes.  Here's what I did, and I use a 4.25 HP Rigid.....I ended-up opening the air control I made all the way, and drilled more holes:


----------



## mkvrgti

the hopper would not fit in the 2x3 so i picked up a 2x4 and riveted three straps to hang down over the side and use a hose clamp to hold it on. its pictured with it just set on the 2x3


----------



## Hellfire

Share it w/ the neighborhood i say!


Another way to skin the ---   Repeat as needed!
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 To & fro


----------



## md2002

Sorry for the delayed response. My VAC is 4.5 HP and the vac is set up as you see in most of these pics. I'm going to attempt to add pics. One pic shows the vacuum set up, the other shows where the pellets always get stuck. The vacuum is sucking in this picture and I just pulled apart the pipe so you can see where there stuck. This is where they always get stuck. Once I shut the vac off all the pellets just drop into the bucket. 3rd pic shows looking down where the pellets drop, and the 4th is the mesh on top of where the pellets drop. I have tried more holes and that didn't seem to work. Perhaps it is a science and I need just the right amount of holes. My question is if the pellets are getting stuck is there too much or too little suction?


----------



## bill3rail

jumpink said:


> I may be allergic to the dust cloud that ensues after dumping a bag in the hopper.


 


Ro3bert said:


> Besides, I start to sneeze when I pour the pellets into the hopper and there is some dust released.
> 
> I'm going to have to make one of those things soon.


 
*My wife is allergic to dust,* *she breaks out* *the vacuum every time!*
Seriously though, the dust in your living space is drastically reduced.


----------



## The Village Idiot

md2002 said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. My VAC is 4.5 HP and the vac is set up as you see in most of these pics. I'm going to attempt to add pics. One pic shows the vacuum set up, the other shows where the pellets always get stuck. The vacuum is sucking in this picture and I just pulled apart the pipe so you can see where there stuck. This is where they always get stuck. Once I shut the vac off all the pellets just drop into the bucket. 3rd pic shows looking down where the pellets drop, and the 4th is the mesh on top of where the pellets drop. I have tried more holes and that didn't seem to work. Perhaps it is a science and I need just the right amount of holes. My question is if the pellets are getting stuck is there too much or too little suction?
> View attachment 80053
> View attachment 80054
> View attachment 80055
> View attachment 80056


 
Although there is some "trial and error" to getting the perfect balanced-draft of pulling dust/fines into the vac while allowing the good pellets to drop into the bucket, I'm seeing that your screen material that you've used has a thicker mesh than what most of us have used. I, myself, went with a thin plastic gutter screen which has a fine mesh criss-cross pattern.
Just looking at your pics of your internals sends off a red flag to my mind that your mesh might be too thick, causing quick pellet clog-ups due to less air space passing through the screen.. Just a thought...


----------



## WoodPorn

md2002 said:


> Sorry for the delayed response. My VAC is 4.5 HP and the vac is set up as you see in most of these pics. I'm going to attempt to add pics. One pic shows the vacuum set up, the other shows where the pellets always get stuck. The vacuum is sucking in this picture and I just pulled apart the pipe so you can see where there stuck. This is where they always get stuck. Once I shut the vac off all the pellets just drop into the bucket. 3rd pic shows looking down where the pellets drop, and the 4th is the mesh on top of where the pellets drop. I have tried more holes and that didn't seem to work. Perhaps it is a science and I need just the right amount of holes. My question is if the pellets are getting stuck is there too much or too little suction?
> View attachment 80053
> View attachment 80054
> View attachment 80055
> View attachment 80056


 
If that screen is on the vaccuum side of the t-y, you need more holes or less suction. You're only pulling out fines which do not require that much air.


----------

